#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Header/Footer changes when page orientation is changed

## raperm

Okay, so we have a document with some graphics in the header and footer (don't ask me why).  When we try to insert a landscape page into a portrait document, it messes up the header/footer something awful.  And even if you try to rebuild them from scratch by copy/pasting the various graphic images into them, they still won't line up right.  I've set the landscape page as a new section by putting breaks before/after it, and disconnected the header/footer from the previous one.  Still won't really work right.   Any ideas?

----------


## newdoverman

You may have to resort to a text box with the text rotated to simulate a landscape page. This would keep the header and footer in the portrait position.

The graphics is a real problem when you try to turn a portrait header and footer into a landscape header and footer. Its the proportions that through everything out the window.

----------


## Ursul

Is you problem in Excel or Word?

Section Breaks (Next page) are a start but you also have to break the link to the previous section.  My letterhead has a graphic etc, but this does not appear on page 2 and the following, although the page numbers do continue.

You must also remember to change the page margins and if Tabs are used in the layout e.g. Page numbering, then a centered page number in Portrait is not in the same position in Landscape - these must be adjusted manually by dragging the Tab stop position to the center (if that is where it is; right aligned page numbering also must be changed to reflect the landscape margins etc. etc.

----------

